# Shops in the Central NC Area?



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been to Davis, Young Guns, Personal Defense, Eagle One, and Pats Gun Shop.

I loved the service at Davis, Eagle 1 and Pats, but Young Guns and Personal Defense were a bunch of assholes, and I would rather not shop there. Sadly, Personal Defense has the Ruger SR9 that I want for the cheapest ($380)

Any others in the Central NC area that are good and not full of assholes? I am willing to travel a bit to get a good price and good service.

I have founds shops selling the SR9 for as little as $380 or as much as $499:smt022


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*PD&H warning!*

FYI on PD&H, the prices are for CASH! They will hit you for 3% extra when you whip out your credit card, and I'm willing to bet they didn't tell you that. So your $398 is probably more like more like $410. So factor that in when you compare prices. If you do decide to do business with them, work with Charlie. He's a really nice guy. There's one guy in there (balding, glasses, don't know his name) that is a first-class prick. I don't buy guns from them anymore because of that guy and the 3% thing, but I have used them as an FFL for my last two purchases online because their fee is only $30.

Don't even get me started about Youngs Guns.

Sometimes it's best to pay a bit more and know you're giving money to people you like and who provide good service than to save a few bucks and have to give money to people who suck.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

You might want to call Jim over in Garner. His prices are usually real good because he doesn't have any overhead.

I think I'm lucky... I've never had an issue with the guys at Young Guns. I hear a lot of people complain about that, but they've never gotten on my nerves. Have bought three guns from them so far.


----------



## curly (Oct 25, 2008)

I have bought several pistols / rifles from Ed's Gunshop http://edsgunshop.com/index2.htm and would recommend them.

The largest selection of firearms I have found is still at Mackey's Guns near Plymouth, NC. Not necessarily the best prices, but a good place to go put your hands on any firearm you are thinking about buying.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Jim;s in Fayetteville has a big selection of firearms, as far as service I think most places cant give the service they want or should because of the amount of people buying. But when you know who sits down in his chair that will put an END to it all.


----------

